# Anyone keep some of the larger Neoregelias



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Anyone keep big Neos. This is N. compacta (I think) It’s just sending up its second pup but it’s not really visible in this shot. Thankfully it’s coming out the other side of the mother so the pot will be balanced a bit better as it grows.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I do! I do!  

This is a shot from some of them in the front yard...


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

I want that one at the bottom in the middle  How big is that one? Will it fit in a 15 vert?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

gary1218 said:


> I want that one at the bottom in the middle  How big is that one? Will it fit in a 15 vert?


Ha! That thing IS a 15 vert! :shock: 

See the pot its in? That pot is a foot wide. :wink:


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

If I ever live in floooorida that’s what I want my yard to look like. Got any of the monster Vriesea Antone?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Grassypeak said:


> If I ever live in floooorida that’s what I want my yard to look like. Got any of the monster Vriesea Antone?












:lol: Just kidding. Thats a picture from my old job. I don't have any monster Vriesea but I do have a really nice larger growing Aechmea. I'll post apic tomorrow.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

post pics of your new facility


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Corpus Callosum said:


> post pics of your new facility


Its just a big pad of land right now! Haha. I will post pics when construction is complete for sure.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Frogtofall said:


> gary1218 said:
> 
> 
> > I want that one at the bottom in the middle  How big is that one? Will it fit in a 15 vert?
> ...


I guess I'm going to need a bigger tank :shock: :lol:


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

As promised...

*Aechmea chantinii 'DeLeon'*









This plant is only 1/3 grown and when it does reach full size, the inflorescence is amazing. Big huge screaming orange of a thing.

To give some size reference, here it is on one of my brom tables...


----------



## Exoticdarts (Sep 14, 2006)

The one on the right is a hybrid with a pup and the other not sure. 

Antone, would you be able to help id this brom ? For size comparison I set a quarter on the plant.

Thanks


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Unfortunately, if you don't already know, its nearly impossible to ID. Just label them as Neo. Hybrids b/c thats really the best you can do.


----------



## Exoticdarts (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Frogtofall said:


> As promised...
> 
> *Aechmea chantinii 'DeLeon'*
> 
> ...


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

I bought this as Morado. The pictures and description I read however does not match what I have in front of me. Oh well, either way I think its nice! It actually looks a bit more violet than pink. Theres a quarter for scale.

Antone, maybe know you do what this is?


























Cheers,

Chris


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Well its definately not Morado but if it looks like so many. Its best to just label it as Neo. Hybrid. It may be a hybrid of Neo. Bianca and/or granada or something. Nice looking regardless.


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

Just called the nursery owner I got it from, its called 'Pablito.'

Cant find it anywhere, even on the big brom datebase. Must be something new...!


----------



## StevenBonheim (Feb 22, 2004)

In FL, or course :lol:


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

tinctoritus said:


> Just called the nursery owner I got it from, its called 'Pablito.'
> 
> Cant find it anywhere, even on the big brom datebase. Must be something new...!


Or something not registered. Apparently registering a brom hybrid is an arduous task. I plan to do it someday though.


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

The above mentioned individual named Joshua said some of the broms he had (including the Pablito) were 1st yr hybrids. Guess that explains why I cant find the name anywhere.

And Steve, thats like probably the supreme emperor king of all broms! :lol:


----------

